# the evolution of basketball



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

I think everyone needs to give the US players a break. This isnt 15 years ago when there was only 1 country with good basketball players. Basketball is a very global game and it's the 2nd most popular sport in the world. With this increase in popularity it means an increase in competition. I wouldnt be surprised if in 5-10 years they merged the nba and euroleague and had a world league of 50 or so teams. With this being said i still think its obvious that the best players come from the US. Sure the national team loses here and there but does anyone think that greece or anyone else could actually beat the US in a series. Another obvious reason is US players go to european teams and dominate whereas european players arent nearly as good in the nba, with a few exceptions. As i stated before the US is far from unbeatable due to the popularity of the game, but i like to look at them as people look at brazil in soccer. They are the most talented and are always the favorites, but this doesnt mean they are always going to win.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

terrier21 said:


> I think everyone needs to give the US players a break. This isnt 15 years ago when there was only 1 country with good basketball players. Basketball is a very global game and it's the 2nd most popular sport in the world. With this increase in popularity it means an increase in competition. I wouldnt be surprised if in 5-10 years they merged the nba and euroleague and had a world league of 50 or so teams. With this being said i still think its obvious that the best players come from the US. Sure the national team loses here and there but does anyone think that greece or anyone else could actually beat the US in a series. Another obvious reason is US players go to european teams and dominate whereas european players arent nearly as good in the nba, with a few exceptions. As i stated before the US is far from unbeatable due to the popularity of the game, but i like to look at them as people look at brazil in soccer. They are the most talented and are always the favorites, but this doesnt mean they are always going to win.



very well said! i like to comparison to the brazilian squad!


----------



## kochamkinie (Jan 23, 2006)

terrier21 said:


> Sure the national team loses here and there but does anyone think that greece or anyone else could actually beat the US in a series.


So what? National teams do not play series, so what's the point of this statement? Why should Greece beat USA in a series? The beat them in the semifinals of the most important national tournament with very clear rules. Amen.


----------

